# Warbirds museums close to SF or Pittsburgh?



## gilbert (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm going to San Jose, CA and Pittsburgh, PA to take some courses for my job next month. I was wondering if you could recommend Warbird-related museums in those 2 cities or nearby... So far, I have found the Chino, CA Planes of Fame Air Museum...  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2006)

Chino is not close to San Francisco. Let me check, I know there are a few near the bay area.


----------



## gilbert (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks. 
I found the National Museum of the USAAF at Dayton, OH. I may do a little trip there when I'm at Pittsburgh...


----------



## gilbert (Jan 2, 2007)

Finally went to Dayton OH.

Great museum!!

Here are some pics:


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 2, 2007)

The closest good museum is the Castle Airforce base musuem in Atwater about two hours drive. Most of the aircraft are out door, cold war to present.

Welcome to the Castle Air Museum Web 

sacramento has a good one.

http://aerospacemuseumofcalifornia.org/exhib_air_a1e.htmlSite[/url]

San Diego has a very nice air museum with ww1 and ww2 birds

SDAM - Welcome to the San Diego Air Space Museum

There is a smaller one in sonoma if u want to do some wine tasteing

Pacific Coast Air Museum Home Page


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2007)

That is a great museum, Gilbert. Nice job with the pictures.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 3, 2007)

They are great pics. Good job.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

small museum in Lumberton NJ if your interested
Home


----------



## armypilot (Jan 5, 2007)

The Travis Air Museum located at Travis Air Force Base just outside of Sacramento is approximately 1 hour from San Jose. The Chino Air Museum is about a seven hour drive from San Jose but well worth it if you have the time. They specialize in flyable WWII aircraft.


----------



## Treize (Mar 11, 2007)

Old thread, but the Mid-Atlantic Air Museum in Reading, PA is much closer to Pittsburg than Dayton Ohio. And they have a P-61 Black Widow theiy're rebuilding.


----------

